# Rear quarter window



## ricekiller848 (Oct 24, 2007)

So yesterday i was going down the hwy and a smi decides to let there exhaust from the axle back fall off so people car run it over. I was fortunate to miss it but a random piece of metal hit my passanger side rear glass window. Dose anybody know how mutch they are for a used one? i have a guy that will put it in for $50.00 i just need to know a dollar amount to look for. thanks everyone, Ben.


----------

